# Shows in Ohio?



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Anyone show in Ohio? If so, where at, and when?


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Silly. BlueLakes. Aurora Ohio, Jan. 20Th


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

haha tara you such a loser, i know you know, and im already going to that show with you you wenis.


----------



## quixotesoxs (Jan 19, 2008)

There are quite a few places. Marysville, Ohio has some fun open shows, they can be kind of competitive. Same for Reality Dreams in Fairfiekd County fairgrounds. What level are you looking to show at? And what classes? I haven't been doing all that many open shows because I have been doing cutting.


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

Chagrin Valley Farms in Chagrin Valley Ohio 
-basically every month
-in the winter its just normal shows(nov.-april)
-in the summer its 'A' rated shows

American Gold Cup around Chagrin Valley/Aurora Ohio
-in september 'AA' rated show


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

She is talking HUS and WP shows. Pleasure shows.


----------



## newvocations (Jan 2, 2008)

*New Vocations Charity Horse Show in Delaware Ohio July 19-20*

New Vocations holds a charity horse show each summer that is one of the program's largest fundraisers. It is a Hunter/ Jumper/ Dressage show. This year the show will be July 19 and 20th at the Delaware Fairgrounds. The show is OHJA sanctioned. The prizes are awesome...from bridle bags, coolers, and much more. There are even several Thoroughbred only classes featured! For more information, go to www.horseadoption.com!!


----------

